# Eneloop Costco pack, different charger



## fugleebeast (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey all,

Not sure if this is the right place for it this, but...

Just picked up a couple of the Costco Eneloop packs. As a heads up, they include a different charger now. It's the NC-MQN06. No sliding cover. 2 green lights at the bottom and it appears to only charge in pairs now. :mecry:

-Fugs


----------



## kennieyk (Nov 23, 2007)

fugleebeast said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place for it this, but...
> 
> ...


 


hmmm i just got mine tonight ... mine has the NC-MQNO5 with 8 aa batts and 4 aaa batts and 2 d adapters and 2 c adapters .. 
i guess we are talking of the same set ... 
my charges 4 at a time with only one green light at the bottom ..


----------



## LukeA (Nov 23, 2007)

kennieyk said:


> hmmm i just got mine tonight ... mine has the NC-MQNO5 with 8 aa batts and 4 aaa batts and 2 d adapters and 2 c adapters ..
> i guess we are talking of the same set ...
> my charges 4 at a time with only one green light at the bottom ..



The three sets I picked up on Saturday are like this.


----------



## fugleebeast (Nov 23, 2007)

Well that's good, at least they're not all changed. Head's up though if you go to the Costco on 205th in Seattle. 

If the one I have is a pair only charger, does that automatically mean that it's timer based?

-Fugs


----------



## Turak (Nov 23, 2007)

I can confirm this too....

I picked up 6 sets today and 1 out of the 6 has the MQ6 charger. The other 5 come with the MQ5 charger.

The actual picture of the charger is different (correct for which ever charger is in the pack) on the paper cover, but all the bar codes, etc for the pack are the same.

Definitely going to take the one back and exchange it for one of the packs with the MQ5 charger.

The MQ6 is definitely only a 2 channel charger that charges the batteries in pairs at 300mA.

They are both 'smart' chargers as oppossed to a simple 'dumb' timed charger, but I prefer the MQ5 charger which has 4 independent channels.


----------



## pae77 (Nov 23, 2007)

Well on a related Eneloop issue, I faced a dilemma at Costco today. I attempted to return two sets of the prior Sanyo batteries and charger packs (non Eneloop) that Costco used to sell. These were the 6-2500 mAh AA's and 2 900 mAh AAA's that came with the "Sanyo Super Quick Charger." I purchased 2 of these kits at Costco about a year or two ago but the batteries have recently become virtually unusable due to not holding a charge for more than a couple of days. But, here's dilemma. I love that Super Quick charger (independent channel, medium speed, and uses international voltage as well as US whereas the Eneloop chargers run on US voltage only, are very slow, and there is apparently some controversy regarding how good they are for the batteries). 

So I really didn't want to give the two Super Quick models I have up. So I first attempted to return the Sanyo batteries without the chargers but, as I expected, they wouldn't let me do that. But the manager who dealt with me was very nice and said I could do the return as long as I provided them with *any *Sanyo chargers along with the old batteries. 

I was intending to pick up two sets of the Costco Eneloop kit for $19.99 each today with the coupon anyway so I decided to keep my old Super Quick chargers and return my old batteries with the new Eneloop chargers which they kindly let me do.

So what do you think? Did I make the right decision to give up the new Eneloop chargers instead of the old Sanyo Super Quick models?

In any event, I now have 16 brand new AA Eneloops and 8 AAA Eneloops to replace the 12 dysfunctional regular AA and 4 AAA Sanyos I returned, all for no additional net cost over what the original kits cost me. So I am pretty happy about that.


----------



## topcat39 (Nov 24, 2007)

On Fri. I bought two Costco packs for $19.99 and both have the MQN05U charger (or MQ5 as Turak refers to). Turak clears-up a question I had from reading other posts about the Sanyo charger and the Sanyo web site - there are two different chargers that differ in operation. I had the impression the batts had to be charged in pairs not only from other CPF posts, but also the Sanyo web site (mating the pairs: outside bays for one pair, and the center bays for the other pair). However, reading the instructions that came with my charger (using a magnifying glass - small print) say that you can charge "up to" four batteries at a time - my interpretation, I could charge 1, 2, 3, or 4 batts, so the circuits must be independent. Convenient because some lights I own use a single batt and a radio uses 3 - I'd prefer to re-charge when the batt gets low rather than set them aside until other batts are also low to charge all at once in pairs. 

:thanks: Turak for clarifying the differences in the Sanyo chargers - MQ5 has independent circuits and the MQ6 has paired circuits :thumbsup:. 

:help: I do have a question though - is it OK to mix AAA and AA in either the MQ5 or MQ6? It seems to me that if the 4 bays are independent then you can mix AAA and AA in the MQ5, and matched pairs in the MQ6:thinking:. 

Cheers


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 25, 2007)

I just picked up another pack today. My second case is darker blue and has the crappy pair charger. The first one I bought a week or two ago has a lighter blue case and the nicer charger. So yea always good to look around a bit and find a lighter blue case if you can.


----------



## Nell (Nov 26, 2007)

I picked up the lighter color blue case two weeks ago and got the darker case this weekend. Both purchases had the same 05 charger in it. 



PhantomPhoton said:


> I just picked up another pack today. My second case is darker blue and has the crappy pair charger. The first one I bought a week or two ago has a lighter blue case and the nicer charger. So yea always good to look around a bit and find a lighter blue case if you can.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 26, 2007)

After reading this thread I looked at the pack I had picked up at Costco over the weekend... nuts, it's the pair-only "MNQ06" with two lights at the bottom of the charger.


----------



## fugleebeast (Nov 26, 2007)

I went back to Costco and, sure enough, they had both kinds of chargers there 

Turak is right. The charger you see on the package is the one you get. So make sure it's the charger with the sliding cover and the 1 light.

I'm pretty sure they have the same item number with Costco. So... if you bought a couple for the $19.99 special and have the wrong charger, you could probably buy a couple at regular price and then return the others using that receipt.


----------



## Bones (Nov 26, 2007)

topcat39 said:


> I do have a question though - is it OK to mix AAA and AA in either the MQ5 or MQ6? It seems to me that if the 4 bays are independent then you can mix AAA and AA in the MQ5, and matched pairs in the MQ6.



I've mixed and matched any and all combinations with the MQN05 closed compartment charger with good results topcat39.

As long as the MQN06 is a fully independent dual channel charger, you should have no problem charging in pairs in matching sizes. Just be sure you're clear on which of the four slots are paired.


----------



## bcwang (Nov 27, 2007)

Can someone post pictures of the 05 vs 06 charger? I bought one of the costco packs but I can't figure out which charger it is from the picture. I don't want to open the pack if I'm going to have to return it.


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2007)

bcwang said:


> Can someone post pictures of the 05 vs 06 charger? I bought one of the costco packs but I can't figure out which charger it is from the picture. I don't want to open the pack if I'm going to have to return it.



An animated image of the the MQN05 is depicted on the bottom right of this page:

http://www.eneloop.ca/eneloop_en_products.html

A smaller image of the power pack containing the MQN05 is depicted on this page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WPJIME/?tag=cpf0b6-20

The operating instructions for the MQN05:

http://www.eneloopusa.com/pdf/4_Position_Charger_IS.pdf

Hopefully, someone else has pictures or hyperlinks to the MQN06.

It would also be great if someone can share the operating instructions for the MQN06.


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2007)

The Costco page for the Eneloop Power Pack with the MQN05 charger:

http://www.costco.com ... prodid=11227029







It's in the business section.

Businesses appear to get zinged a few dollars more than us po' folk for the identical product.


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2007)

I just stumbled upon this completely different version of the Eneloop Power Pack on CraigsList:






It has fewer batteries and a different charger.

Perhaps someone can confirm whether the charger is the model MQN06 recently included in the Costco offering.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 27, 2007)

fugleebeast said:


> Just picked up a couple of the Costco Eneloop packs. As a heads up, they include a different charger now. It's the NC-MQN06. No sliding cover. 2 green lights at the bottom and it appears to only charge in pairs now. :mecry:


 
*EDIT - *_Ooops, I just noticed that the charger in the "SkyMall Travel pack" below is the NC-MQN02 and not the NC-MQN06 referred to - this may be good reason to return the packs for exchange. _
_- see also this discussion over at Amazon on the NC-MQN06._

I think this probably is a "mistake" - the pack with the 2-channel charger is supposed to be a Travel Pack available at Sky Mall (eg: those in-flight catalogs)

Please see the eneloop (USA) Products page (second from last item)

As the regular 4-position charger is 100-120V only, and the 2-position charger is 100-240V this kind of makes sense as a "Travel" pack.

I believe the 2-position charger is supposed to be able to charge one battery at a time (even though charging in pairs is recommended) - see this crop ( Download Instruction Manual ) -






I suggest if you want the 4-position charger take your packs back to CostCo and exchange it for ones with the 4-position charger since the Costco packs are supposed to have the 4-position charger - and shows it on the package cover.

The 2-postion charger has some advantages - 
it is multi-voltage, and actually faster using a charge current for AAs of 550mA (compared to the 300mA of the 4-position)


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2007)

bcwang said:


> Can someone post pictures of the 05 vs 06 charger? I bought one of the costco packs but I can't figure out which charger it is from the picture. I don't want to open the pack if I'm going to have to return it.



I just noticed that fugleebeast's post states that the MQN06 lacks the sliding cover:



fugleebeast said:


> Just picked up a couple of the Costco Eneloop packs. As a heads up, they include a different charger now. It's the NC-MQN06. *No sliding cover*. 2 green lights at the bottom and it appears to only charge in pairs now.



Accordingly, if your pack shows a charger without a cover but with two LEDs at the bottom, it should be the '06.


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 27, 2007)

Bones said:


> I just stumbled upon this completely different version of the Eneloop Power Pack on CraigsList:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just to clarify, the AAA is still a 4 pack, the image shows 2 because they are stacked in 2 columns of 2 cells each.

in other words, only the charger is different. (I have the same pack from costco, the one in van nuys didn't have the other charger at all).


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2007)

horizonseeker said:


> in other words, only the charger is different. (I have the same pack from costco, the one in van nuys didn't have the other charger at all).



Good information horizenseeker, I didn't realize this was actually the revised Eneloop Power Pack from Costco:








Can you confirm then, that the depicted charger is the model MQN06?


----------



## fugleebeast (Nov 27, 2007)

Bones,

The charger in that picture is the new one, the MQN06. At least it looks identical to the MQNO6 that I received from Costco. The MQNO5 has a sliding cover and only 1 charging light on the bottom.


----------



## Turak (Nov 27, 2007)

I can confirm that the charger shown in the picture above is definitely the MQN06.

That is a picture of the 'newer' Costco Eneloop Pack. Same number of batteries and adapters...only the charger is different.

As it has been said before the MQN06 has no sliding cover and two led's at the bottom instead of just one. Worst of all it is a 2 channel charger instead of the MQN05 which is a 4 channel charger.

I took the one pack I obtained with the MQN06 charger back and picked up another with the MQN05.


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for confirming the image of the MQN06 fugleebeast and Turak.

Just idle curiosity, but it occurs to me that the 'newer' packs might also contain the resized Eneloop-R.

If so, it should be evidenced by the registered trademark logo ® folded into the bottom right of the Eneloop logo as shown on the top cell in this image:





The purpose of the resize was to extend the positive post.


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 27, 2007)

while the MQN06 is a 2-channel charger, it is also a "Universal" charger, and can be used anywhere,

the MQN05 can only be used in the US and other countries with similar currents.

(reading the current information from the little information sheet from inside the pack)


----------



## Jackson (Nov 28, 2007)

Does the manual for the MQN06 instruct to place the batteries in the inner positions or the outer positions when charging only two batteries? That might (somewhat) explain the FAQ on the eneloopusa site.


----------



## bcwang (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone know the charge rates for the MQN06? I realized the MQN05 is very slow. Is the MQN05 really the better charger? The C204W is a pair 2 channel charger but if you are using matched cells it is a very good charger. So just being a pair charger doesn't mean it's not good. Especially with the MQN05 being so slow, it might not be so useful.


----------



## extas (Nov 28, 2007)

if you want the 05 charger, other than the general packaging being different. the color of the card packaging wrap under the handle is a different color, so you can just glance at all of the stock at once and pick out the 05s vs the 06s. 
the 05s are light blue and the 06s have a white color card under the handle.

-ex


----------



## Turak (Nov 28, 2007)

I took the pack I got with the NC-MQN06 charger back and exchanged it for another pack with the NC-MQN05 charger.

But, from what I remember....the charge rate was;

300mA x 2 AA

sorry don't remember what the charge rate for the AAA's was.

I can't think of a reason why anyone would want a 2 channel charger over a 4 channel charger nowadays....

As far as picking a pack with the 05 charger versus the 06 charger, just look at the picture of the charger on the outer cover....it is accurate. Most obvious way to tell....06 charger has 2 LED's and no sliding cover, and the 05 charger has 1 LED and a white sliding cover.

Look closely at the chargers in the pictures;

Pack with NC-MQN05 Charger








Pack with NC-MQN06 Charger


----------



## topcat39 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bones said:


> I've mixed and matched any and all combinations with the MQN05 closed compartment charger with good results topcat39.
> 
> As long as the MQN06 is a fully independent dual channel charger, you should have no problem charging in pairs in matching sizes. Just be sure you're clear on which of the four slots are paired.


 
:thanks: Bones! 

Looking on the back of my Q5 charger (and probably the Q6) I found:

Model no. NC-MQNO5U (or Q5 as most call it) 
Input: AC100-120V, 50-60Hz, 4W
Output: DC 1.2V, 300mA x 4 (AA), 150mA (AAA). 

How about someone with the Q6 charger posting the info found on the back of their charger?

Jackson: 

The Sanyo Eneloop web site says the Q6 charger bays are paired - outer bays for one batt pair and inner bays for the other batt pair. As long as you're putting the batt pair in the correct bays you should have no problem charging only 1 pair.

Looks like a lot of good info in this post :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## alins (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking on the back of my Q6 charger:

Model number: NC-MQNO6 
Input: 100-240V - 50/60Hz 8W
Output: 
AA - 2/4 x 1.2V - 300mA
AAA - 2/4 x 1.2V - 150mA

The only advantage of the Q6 over Q5 is its multi-voltage capability. Charging rates are the same. Q5 has a sliding cover, is slightly smaller, and can charge 1 battery at a time vs. 2 at a time for the Q6.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Nov 29, 2007)

Is it possible Q5 might actually be capable of running on 220V ? Given that there is no transformer involved AND the output wattage is modest, I suspect the charger will handle 220V but it probably did not go through appropriate qualification testing to get it marked as dual voltage charger. Almost all of the solid state transformer-less direct plug-in-the-wall devices handle dual voltage by default.

Anybody willing to sacrifice a Q5 ( and possibly their house  to prove me wrong ?

- Vikas


----------



## Jackson (Nov 29, 2007)

topcat39 said:


> The Sanyo Eneloop web site says the Q6 charger bays are paired - outer bays for one batt pair and inner bays for the other batt pair.



The site says that about "4-position charger" and it had that info before news of the Q6 charger surfaced, so we all assumed (and were confused) that they were talking about the Q5 charger. 

That's why I asked if someone who owns the Q6 charger could look at the directions and see if it matches. Then we'll know that the info on the web site was meant to pertain to the Q6 charger.


----------



## Rzr800 (Nov 29, 2007)

Deleted; cancelled my std. NiMH order (ourt of stock) to purchase the eneloop package. Thanks for spelling out the differences between these two kits here.


----------



## fishwatcher (Nov 29, 2007)

alins said:


> The only advantage of the Q6 over Q5 is its multi-voltage capability. Charging rates are the same. Q5 has a sliding cover, is slightly smaller, and can charge 1 battery at a time vs. 2 at a time for the Q6.


 
Stupid question:

So, if you put 1 battery into the Q6, instead of 2, will the charger not charge it at all?


----------



## alins (Nov 29, 2007)

fishwatcher said:


> So, if you put 1 battery into the Q6, instead of 2, will the charger not charge it at all?


 
The manual says the charger works on 2 or 4 batteries. If you put only one in, in any of the slots, the charging light does not come on (no blinking), so I guess it won't work.


----------



## Bones (Nov 29, 2007)

fishwatcher said:


> So, if you put 1 battery into the Q6, instead of 2, will the charger not charge it at all?
> 
> 
> alins said:
> ...



Thanks for the test alins, we now know that the MQN05 will charge a single cell and the MQN06 won't.

If we may continue to 'pick your pack', can you also advise us how the channels are paired as per the following query from Jackson:



Jackson said:


> Does the manual for the MQN06 instruct to place the batteries in the inner positions or the outer positions when charging only two batteries? That might (somewhat) explain the FAQ on the eneloopusa site.



As noted by him, the Eneloop USA FAQs state that that cells should be charged in pairs in the four position charger; then go on to state that should be in either the inner two or outer two slots.

I once speculated that the FAQs may have referred to the model MQN04, another two channel charger, but Jackson determined that couldn't be from its specifications:





Thanks.


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 29, 2007)

I seem to recall from the pictures I've seen that the MQN06 has lines engraved on the case to show how the charging slots are paired up? (The two inner slots together and the two outer slots together.)


----------



## tacoal (Nov 30, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Is it possible Q5 might actually be capable of running on 220V ? Given that there is no transformer involved AND the output wattage is modest, I suspect the charger will handle 220V but it probably did not go through appropriate qualification testing to get it marked as dual voltage charger. Almost all of the solid state transformer-less direct plug-in-the-wall devices handle dual voltage by default.
> 
> Anybody willing to sacrifice a Q5 ( and possibly their house  to prove me wrong ?
> 
> - Vikas


It surely will blow up since the the norminal voltage of the capacitor after rectifying is 200V DC, not 400V DC for 220AC line.


----------



## Canuke (Nov 30, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> I just picked up another pack today. My second case is darker blue and has the crappy pair charger.



I have four of these packs -- one purchased when they first came out, a second about a month ago, and two more with the $6 off coupon over Thanksgiving.

The only variation in the case I noticed was that the first one has a white sliding latch to close, while the following three have DVD-case style locking tabs instead. I'm pretty certain the first two have the sliding-door charger, but I haven't looked at the two new ones. I'll have to check when I get home tonight.

I get the impression that they are trying different combos of chargers, cases etc. preparatory to a wider release.


----------



## alins (Dec 2, 2007)

Bones said:


> Thanks for the test alins, we now know that the MQN05 will charge a single cell and the MQN06 won't.
> 
> If we may continue to 'pick your pack', can you also advise us how the channels are paired as per the following query from Jackson:
> 
> Thanks.


 
I returned my MQN06 to get an MQN05. However I recall that the 06 would charge with 2 cells on the right hand side, or 2 cells on the left hand size. I didn't test the "inner, outer" placement of cells.


----------



## fishwatcher (Dec 2, 2007)

I picked up 3 of the Q5 versions yesterday @ the Costco in Sunnyvale, CA. 

I'm curious, how the C and D "shells" with the AA's in them, compare to standard C and D alkaline and NiMH C and D cells?

Has this already been written about somewhere?

You guys are making me crazy here with all of the discussion on batteries, chargers, self-discharge, smart charging, independent channels.. who knew there was so much to powering a bright flashlight (and my other electronic toys!).

Thanks.


----------



## 1080P (Dec 2, 2007)

Just bought the Q05 edition... along with the Leatherman 3AA Cree light. Having a Cree Q4 light that runs on three AAA cells requires a charger that will handle 3 discharged cells, not 2 or 4 cells. :thinking:


----------



## leesiulung (Dec 4, 2007)

I am going nuts, as I constantly get confused between the MQ5 and the two versions of MQ6. *Can anyone summarize the differences between the three versions available?*

I already have the MQ5 and consider getting another one with 100-240V charger. Since I already have one, I don't mind the two battery charger as long as it is independent and faster is a bonus. I need the extra batteries and at Costco price with discount it is a steal. I better jump on it though, before stock runs out of the older units if that is what I'm looking for.

On my MQ5, it has one led that suggest all 4 batteries has to be in place for it to charge?

*Somebody mentioned the faster charges is not as good, why? Which one is that one?*

By the way, new member but visited this forum a number of times already.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 4, 2007)

leesiulung said:


> I need the extra batteries and at Costco price with discount it is a steal.


Just for info, Circuit City is selling 8-packs of Eneloop AA for $14.96 at the moment. That's a really good price. (I bought a pack yesterday and although the price was marked $19.99 on the shelf it rang up $14.96 at the till.)


----------



## SmiGump (Dec 10, 2007)

Forgive me if this is already posted somewhere else, but did anybody come across the Costco pack just this past weekend for only $20.00 after the $6 dollar instant rebate?

Picked up a couple more on Sat. at the Costco here in Chantilly, VA.


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 10, 2007)

it has been mentioned that they are lowering the price on the packs. I haven't seen them in person since I haven't been to one that carries them since black friday.


----------



## Canuke (Dec 16, 2007)

horizonseeker said:


> it has been mentioned that they are lowering the price on the packs. I haven't seen them in person since I haven't been to one that carries them since black friday.



I have seen the $19.99 price at all three Costcos close to me (Lindero Canyon/Westlake Village, Simi Valley, and Oxnard California). All of them had scattered '05's among the '06 units -- well, except for the Oxnard location, I scooped up their last three 

I think I have enough Eneloops to power just about everything in the house now.


----------



## BB (Dec 16, 2007)

In the Costco near me (SF Bay Area)--the battery+charger pack disappeared for a few days and a "6xAA + 2xAAA" card appeared for ~$18.95...

And just the other day, the battery+charger pack is back at the regular $25.95 price.

-Bill


----------



## Kraid (Dec 19, 2007)

Costco on Oahu has LOTS of these packs. At the $25 price. No rebate. All with the Q5s. I picked up two.


----------



## fishwatcher (Dec 21, 2007)

As of last weekend, Costco in Sunnyvale, CA, had plenty of the MQ5's, at around $21. I picked up my second pack there.


----------



## moses (Dec 23, 2007)

Costco in my town still $25+. Darn....


----------



## JCup (Dec 23, 2007)

Costco in W Plano, TX has had these Eneloop packs for several weeks. I've bought them on two occasions (last weekend was the last time), both instances getting the 06 charger. They were priced at $25.99 with an instant rebate of $6 at the register, they did not ask for a coupon in either case.


----------



## jcompton (Dec 23, 2007)

I just purchased my first set at Costco today and it turns out that I grabbed the 06 charger and will have to back to swap it out for the 05...

Being a noobie to the eneloop rechargeables, I was wondering if it was necessary to completely discharge these cell as I would any other NiMH Cell???:thinking:


----------



## not2bright (Dec 24, 2007)

jcompton said:


> I just purchased my first set at Costco today and it turns out that I grabbed the 06 charger and will have to back to swap it out for the 05...
> 
> Being a noobie to the eneloop rechargeables, I was wondering if it was necessary to completely discharge these cell as I would any other NiMH Cell???:thinking:




jcompton,

Are you talking about doing a break in cycle on a C9000 or similar charger?

I believe it isn't wise to completely drain any NiMH cell. You probably know this but NiMH cells LSD or "standard" do not suffer a memory like NiCd batteries.

Occasionally (every 50 or so cycles) you can run them far down (don't leave them discharged for very long) and then get them on the charger.

Otherwise just treat the eneloops like you would any other NiMH. The difference is that when aren't getting used they will hold their charge much longer than "standard" NiMH cells.


----------



## Kraid (Dec 24, 2007)

jcompton said:


> Being a noobie to the eneloop rechargeables, I was wondering if it was necessary to completely discharge these cell as I would any other NiMH Cell???:thinking:


Not at all! 

Also, at Wal-Mart near the camera section, they have a 4 pack AA with the Q5 Charger!


----------



## dave43 (Dec 24, 2007)

What am I missing? Why does everyone hate the new Q6 eneloop charger. What makes the Q5 so much better? Isn't quicker charging times of the Q6 more desirable? I understand the Q6 has to charge two at a time but if you had to put in one eneloop that was discharged and one that was partially discharged wouldn't the charger charge both fully and have smart circuitry to make sure the one that was partially discharged isn't over charged while the one that was fully discharged is getting a full charge?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 24, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Is it possible Q5 might actually be capable of running on 220V ? Given that there is no transformer involved AND the output wattage is modest, I suspect the charger will handle 220V but it probably did not go through appropriate qualification testing to get it marked as dual voltage charger. Almost all of the solid state transformer-less direct plug-in-the-wall devices handle dual voltage by default.
> 
> Anybody willing to sacrifice a Q5 ( and possibly their house  to prove me wrong ?
> 
> - Vikas



It should not be used on anything higher than 120v. I took it apart and checked out the front end. It's got a bridge rectifier and 200v rated capacitor, which will be charged to 170v (120v x squarert2). If you use it 240v, these will get charged to 340v. Who knows, they might survive, but you're running them outside the safe specs and they can burst anytime.


PS: Costco of Clackamas County, OR has the 6AA + 2AAA pack for $19.75 or so. Not a great deal at all.


----------



## lebox97 (Dec 25, 2007)

Q5 = 100-120V 4W 4 channel (single cells can be charged)
Q6 = 100-240V 8W 2 channel (paired cells can be charged - left pair or right pair)

OUTPUT is same for BOTH 1.2V - AA at 300mA, AAA at 150mA

Advantage of Q5 is charging single cells (disadvantage is 100-120V power only)
Advantage of Q6 is worldwide use (disadvantage cells charged in pairs only)

which one is better? depends on what you need. 
dunno about how smart they are though.

I'm not too concerned about either - as there are much better and smarter chargers out there.




dave43 said:


> What am I missing? Why does everyone hate the new Q6 eneloop charger. What makes the Q5 so much better? Isn't quicker charging times of the Q6 more desirable? I understand the Q6 has to charge two at a time but if you had to put in one eneloop that was discharged and one that was partially discharged wouldn't the charger charge both fully and have smart circuitry to make sure the one that was partially discharged isn't over charged while the one that was fully discharged is getting a full charge?


----------



## dave43 (Dec 25, 2007)

Can anyone answer the question below?

I understand the Q6 has to charge two at a time but if you had to put in one eneloop that was discharged and one that was partially discharged wouldn't the charger charge both fully and have smart circuitry to make sure the one that was partially discharged isn't over charged while the one that was fully discharged is getting a full charge?


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello Dave,

We have found that other chargers that are supposed to be able to do that, don't. The cells remain unbalanced. The cell that was fuller to start with ends up being over charged, and the other cell is under charged.

Charging in pairs works, kind of well, if both cells are matched, and discharged to the same level. The other way to bring unbalanced cells into balance is to charge at a 0.1C rate and over charge the fuller cell (without damage because of the low charge rate) until the less full cell catches up.

You can search on a thread called something like "A Look at Parallel Charging" to see some tests done on this. At the time I started the thread, I was looking at parallel charging, but then the thread moved on to series charging in pairs.

Tom


----------



## dave43 (Dec 26, 2007)

Luckily I found the Q5 at Walmart. Not a good as a deal as the costco eneloop pack but at least I will have 4 independent channels. As far as independent channels go...let's say I leave a battery on the charger for a couple of days, will it only trickle charge and not destroy it on the eneloops charger? Would the same be true for an old Rayovac PS1 charger that I heard was 4 independent bays?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 26, 2007)

dave43 said:


> Luckily I found the Q5 at Walmart. Not a good as a deal as the costco eneloop pack but at least I will have 4 independent channels. As far as independent channels go...let's say I leave a battery on the charger for a couple of days, will it only trickle charge and not destroy it on the eneloops charger? Would the same be true for an old Rayovac PS1 charger that I heard was 4 independent bays?



Yes, true 4 channels. I've found through my testing that the Q5 is gentle on the batteries, but will not charge to 100% capacity, more along 80-90% relative to other chargers. Oh well.

Other chargers:
Energizer 8.5 hr x 360mAh timer dumb charger
Duracell 30 minute charger, left in charger for several hours

Test method: 
Discharge into MH-C9000 @ 500mAh after the battery sat around for a few hours after being pulled.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Dave,

It is always best to charge your cells and use them. If you leave them on the charger, they basically cook to death.

How fast the cook depends on the trickle charge rate. If you charger has a higher trickle charge rate, the LSD cells will cook faster. I think the Eneloop charger simply shuts off at the end of the charge, but I have not confirmed that. Keep in mind that older chargers were set up to offset the self discharge rate of normal NiMh cells.

Tom


----------



## Rogue_monkey (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok I just got my first set of eneloop batteries. 

the kit contained 4aa, 2AAA, 2D and 2C adapters and a tottally different charger then has been talked about here. its the NC-MQHO1U charger and a darker blue carrying case.

This is a quick charger that can charge 1-4 AA and 1-2 AAA. The outside is the fastest AA charger while the inner two I gather is the slower, (it doesn't say about the inner two). It also has a capacity checker on the inside that blinks the one and only Charge LED red 5 times then goes solid red, orange or green to show the battery capacity. 

Also forgot to add this charger has a switch at the top to change between Ni-MH batteries and Ni-Cd batteries.

I havn't seen anyone talk about this charger so if some one has any experience with it I like to hear about it as this is the only charger I have for the eneloop right now. (looking to get a all around better charger for all my Ni-MH batteries)


----------



## dave43 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Silverfox,

It would be nice to know if the eneloops charger shuts off after the light goes off. So you think my old Rayovac PS1 is still charging the nimh's even after the lights are off? I forgot to take them out this morning so it looks like they will be charging for 20 hours. I hope there not fried.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 26, 2007)

In using a RayoVac Hybrid charger on some Eneloops one time the Eneloops got very hot and never showed as being fully charged. Not sure why but I'd avoid using a RayOvac hybrid charger on the Eneloop batteries.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Rogue monkey,

That is an excellent charger. The outer two slots will charge at 2 amps if they are the only ones in use. Put 4 cells in and they all charge at 1 amp. At the end of the charge, the charger shuts off.

It is nice to see Sanyo including a good charger with some of their packs.

Tom


----------



## Bones (Dec 26, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> It is nice to see Sanyo including a good charger with some of their packs.



This infers that the model MQN05 isn't a good charger SilverFox.

Why is that?


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Bones,

I knew I was going to get in trouble for that comment...  

I believe that charger is more in line with what the battery manufacturers recommend for charging NiMh cells.

However, the study of the Eneloop charger is just starting and I reserve the right to be "pleasantly surprised" by its performance...

Tom


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 27, 2007)

Is the Q5+ 8AA + 4AAA pack thing of the past? I checked TWO different Costco stores and I could only find 6AA+2AA with no charger for $20.


----------



## dave43 (Dec 27, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> Is the Q5+ 8AA + 4AAA pack thing of the past? I checked TWO different Costco stores and I could only find 6AA+2AA with no charger for $20.




I'd like to know what's going on. I heard that the $7 off was good untill 12/31 at costco but when I got there they had the new MQN06 pack for $26...no rebate. Since I already have a MQN05 charger I didn't think it was worth it. BTW...Walmart has the MQN05 and 4 AA's for $20. Anyone know where to find a good deal on just the Eneloop batteries?


----------



## tslrc (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave43,
I've found the cheapest price on the Eneloops is at my local HH Gregg, $7.99 for 4 AA's, and i believe the same price for 4 AAA's. they have the MQN05 charger w/4 AA's for $17.99. They are usually behind the counter on a display rack.

Steve


----------



## dave43 (Dec 27, 2007)

I called another Costco in town and they only had packs of 6 AA's and 2 AAA's for $20 (No Charger). It looks like those that got the Q5 charger kit for $21 a few weeks ago lucked out.


----------



## JCup (Dec 27, 2007)

dave43 said:


> I'd like to know what's going on. I heard that the $7 off was good untill 12/31 at costco but when I got there they had the new MQN06 pack for $26...no rebate. Since I already have a MQN05 charger I didn't think it was worth it. BTW...Walmart has the MQN05 and 4 AA's for $20. Anyone know where to find a good deal on just the Eneloop batteries?



Eight packs of AA Eneloops on Amazon - $15

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LNI5VC/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 28, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> I've found through my testing that the Q5 is gentle on the batteries, but will not charge to 100% capacity, more along 80-90% relative to other chargers. Oh well.


 

Hmmm ... I wonder what "other" chargers? I have found that my Sanyo Q5's charge my 2100 mAh Hybrids to within 20-40 mAh of my BC-900 chargers. I charged the Hybrids on a BC-900, rested an hour, discharged on REFRESH and noted the discharge capacity just as it began to charge again. Then, I immediately put the discharged Hybrids into the Q5 charger, charged competely, rested an hour, then ran the same discharge on REFRESH on the BC-900 (the only way the BC-900 will "hold" the discharge capacity on the display) and the results came to within 20-40 mAh of the BC-900 charger. That's _really_ darned close, like 1-2%, and hardly a 10-20% difference.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 28, 2007)

dave43 said:


> Anyone know where to find a good deal on just the Eneloop batteries?


This has been noted here before, but Circuit City:
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/Search.do?keyword=eneloop&searchSection=All
$14.96 for 8, available in store but apparently not in every store. Use the check availability link on the web page to see if they have them near you.


----------



## WildChild (Dec 28, 2007)

My local Costco (Quebec City) switched all their Sanyo NiMH stock to Duracell NiMH... My home town Costco (Saguenay) now have an Eneloop pack with this charger:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1253057&postcount=29

and 4AA, 2AAA, and C/D sleeves.


----------



## RdlyLite (Dec 29, 2007)

My bro just came home with an Eneloop "Power Pack!" I am almost complete... Lol.


----------



## cqbdude (Jan 1, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> This has been noted here before, but Circuit City:
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/Search.do?keyword=eneloop&searchSection=All
> $14.96 for 8, available in store but apparently not in every store. Use the check availability link on the web page to see if they have them near you.


 

Thanks for the tip...I was able to score 3 eight packs for 14.96 at circuit city...finally..:thumbsup:


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 2, 2008)

The power pack I picked up last week had the MQN06 charger so I gave it to a friend as a Christmas gift. Had another friend check their Costco and there was one MQN05 Power Pack left


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 12, 2008)

The Costco SKUs of Eneloop/charger combo packs has been discontinued as some of the posters have reported (notice "*" in the price placard at the store.) This has been replaced by a 6AA/2AAA pack of Eneloop batteries only (no charger,) priced at $18.99. The blister packed card of Eneloops is currently in some of the Costco stores. Additionally, someone had mentioned that there are now Kirkland branded AAA batteries at Costco now. Those are also blister packed on a card in packages of 48 for $12.49 (26¢ each, compared to the 20¢ unit price for the Kirkland AA batteries.) 



coppertrail said:


> The power pack I picked up last week had the MQN06 charger so I gave it to a friend as a Christmas gift. Had another friend check their Costco and there was one MQN05 Power Pack left


----------



## Albinoni (Jan 14, 2008)

The model I have is the NC-MQN04A and as far as I know you can charge 4 AA or 4 AAA at the same time, but you cannot charge a mixture of AA's and AAA's at the same time.

Also my model has got 2xGreen LEDs on it and once the batts are charged they both turn off, thought I do notice that the charger/batts do get a bit warm during a charge but I'm assuming thats just normal.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello Albinoni,

Here is a detailed specification sheet for your charger.

I believe you can charge 2 AA and 2 AAA cells as long as you position them in the correct slots. If we number the slots 1 - 4 from left to right, you should be able to put 2 AAA cells in slots 1 and 2, then put 2 AA cells in slots 3 and 4. Or, visa versa.

Tom


----------



## Bones (Jan 14, 2008)

+1 SilverFox...


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 2, 2008)

I might have overlook these questions/answers...

1) On the MQN06 charger, I cannot charge just one battery?

2) On the MQN06 charger, If I charge an AAA and AA on one pair, wouldn't it take longer to charge an AA then it is to charge an AAA? So when do I know the AAA is ready (since the share one led/light)?

3) On the MQN05 charger, All 4 share one led/light, how do I know which is/are done charging and which is/are still charging (because some might have half juice left before I charge it and some might be all used up before charging)?

Thanks.. I am sorry if this questions have already been answered...


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 2, 2008)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> 1) On the MQN06 charger, I cannot charge just one battery?


That is correct. The charging slots are in pairs, so you can charge two batteries or four batteries, but not one or three.



> 2) On the MQN06 charger, If I charge an AAA and AA on one pair, wouldn't it take longer to charge an AA then it is to charge an AAA? So when do I know the AAA is ready (since the share one led/light)?


I don't think you are supposed to do that. You can charge two AA batteries in a pair, or two AAA in a pair, but you cannot mix them up.



> 3) On the MQN05 charger, All 4 share one led/light, how do I know which is/are done charging and which is/are still charging (because some might have half juice left before I charge it and some might be all used up before charging)?


You do not know. The charging light will turn out when the last battery has finished charging. You have to wait until then to be sure all the batteries are charged.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 2, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Hmmm ... I wonder what "other" chargers? I have found that my Sanyo Q5's charge my 2100 mAh Hybrids to within 20-40 mAh of my BC-900 chargers. I charged the Hybrids on a BC-900, rested an hour, discharged on REFRESH and noted the discharge capacity just as it began to charge again. Then, I immediately put the discharged Hybrids into the Q5 charger, charged competely, rested an hour, then ran the same discharge on REFRESH on the BC-900 (the only way the BC-900 will "hold" the discharge capacity on the display) and the results came to within 20-40 mAh of the BC-900 charger. That's _really_ darned close, like 1-2%, and hardly a 10-20% difference.



eneloops charge up to 2000+ mAh on dumb charger that is timer controlled. ~1,800mAh on Q5


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jun 3, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> eneloops charge up to 2000+ mAh on dumb charger that is timer controlled. ~1,800mAh on Q5


 
That has not been my experience. On the BC-900, the Eneloops return within 20 mAh of each other whether charged on the Q5 or the BC-900, and all over 2000 mAh. I know the C9000 will give a slightly lower capacity due to terminating discharge at 1.0 volt instead of 0.9 volt like the BC-900, but the point is whether charged on the Q5 or BC-900, the final capacities are within 20 mAh of each other.


----------



## Bryson (Dec 12, 2008)

For the moment I need rechargeables for my xbox 360 controllers and possibly TV remotes even though they last forever(one uses AA, the other AAA). Should I buy the BC-900 bundle from amazon which comes with 4x 2600mAh AA and 1000mAh AAA batteries or the eneloops with charger from costco canada? The geek in me really wants to buy the BC-900 but with the eneloops I get the benefits of slow discharge. Does anyone know which charger is currently being sold by costco canada? Is it the MQN06, MQN05 or the MQHO1U?

Another possible option might be to buy the BC-700 which only recharges up to a max of 700mha and a 4 pack of eneloops although the bundles mentioned above offer pretty good value for the buck. Thoughts?


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 12, 2008)

Bryson said:


> Does anyone know which charger is currently being sold by costco canada? Is it the MQN06, MQN05 or the MQHO1U?


 
According to the linked thread - it's the Sanyo Eneloop MQH03 Charger - 
which seems very good and designed for eneloops, independent channels, 1C for 1-2, and 0.5C for 3-4 eneloops.


----------



## Turak (Dec 12, 2008)

Bryson said:


> Should I buy the BC-900 bundle from amazon which comes with 4x 2600mAh AA and 1000mAh AAA batteries or the eneloops with charger from costco canada?
> 
> Another possible option might be to buy the BC-700 which only recharges up to a max of 700mha and a 4 pack of eneloops although the bundles mentioned above offer pretty good value for the buck. Thoughts?


 
Hi Bryson,

You know what the answer is. BOTH...

Seriously, I would say to get the Costco pack because of the Eneloops. It's really hard to beat the LSD type batteries for most applications. Considering what you indicated you need them for, I would say they would be perfect for you.

But, I would then immediately go and get one of the following chargers;

http://www.zbattery.com/MAHA-Wizard...ntelligent-Charger-Analyzer?sc=11&category=33

Best price I've seen on this one...

or

http://www.thomas-distributing.com/la_crosse_bc-900_battery_charger.php

Still can't beat the price on this one, especially since it comes with batteries (yeah, not the best, but hey what do you want) too.

I personally have 2 of both of the above chargers (4 total).

As to the BC-700. I would suggest that you do not waste you time with it. If you are going to get a LaCrosse charger, get the BC900. The problems experienced with the v32 models have been corrected with the v33 and higher models.

The battery capacities are on the increase overall. The only difference between the BC700 and the BC900 is that the BC900 has a couple higher charge rates, which would be handy for the higher capacity batteries. The recommended rate is approximately .5C - 1C For a 2000mAh Eneloop that would translate to 1000mA to 2000mA, although I would suggest to stay on the lower end. You will tend to get more cycles out of your batteries if you are a bit gentler to them when charging.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 12, 2008)

Bryson said:


> Does anyone know which charger is currently being sold by costco canada? Is it the MQN06, MQN05 or the MQHO1U?


If the package looked like this:







It's the MQH03 as UnknownVT mentioned.


----------



## jcsullivan (Jan 5, 2009)

Bryson and others,
Last month I noticed that the Superstore is selling Eneloops under their own branding President's Choice.

At first they were just before cashing out and then they moved them to the Electronics.

Instead of a Blue box they have a white box.






EDIT: Added photo.


----------



## jcsullivan (Jan 5, 2009)

*The operating instructions for the MQN05*

Took a while to read the whole thread but I did. I enjoyed how helpful people are. And, as you can probably tell I am new-comer to the forum.

I have misplaced mine so, would anyone please have the pdf of The operating *instructions* for the MQN05. The link early in the thread only has M6 pdf.

Thanks


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 5, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> That has not been my experience. On the BC-900, the Eneloops return within 20 mAh of each other whether charged on the Q5 or the BC-900, and all over 2000 mAh. I know the C9000 will give a slightly lower capacity due to terminating discharge at 1.0 volt instead of 0.9 volt like the BC-900, but the point is whether charged on the Q5 or BC-900, the final capacities are within 20 mAh of each other.


I wonder if the charger position has something to do with the results the other poster was having?

I noticed something odd in the instructions for both the "Q5" and "Q6" Sanyo chargers. In the section illustrating how to plug the charger into your AC outlet (and this is definitely referring to the charger, not the batteries), they say "Do not plug in upside down. If plugged in upside down it will finish charging before it is fully charged."

Seems odd that the position of the charger would affect the charge, but that is what it says. And how does this affect things if you have sideways outlets, or plug the charger into some kind of power strip and the charger is not vertical?

Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on this?


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 5, 2009)

If you plug the chargers in upside down, the electrons will fall out of the batteries, resulting in less energy stored in the batteries 

But seriously, there was a discussion about this upside charger position about a year ago. Sanyo was even contacted and the response from the customer service reps was creative at best.


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I notice that these batteries have been around for a few years now. Yet capacity remains the same.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 5, 2009)

Some internal battery space was given up for the material that prevents faster discharge. 

This resulted in the batteries holding the charge longer at the expense of capacity.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 6, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I notice that these batteries have been around for a few years now. Yet capacity remains the same.


And I hope it stays that way. Every time battery makers start bumping up capacity, quality and longevity have gone right down the toilet.

I have loads of very old NiMH batteries that are 2000mAH or less that are still working fine after many, many years of service. I have ONE set of 2200s that are a few years old that still work (sort of). But every set of AA that are higher than that have failed in short order (usually 6-8 months).

I have used several name and generic brands, and all the >2200mAH batteries are crap. They fail in various ways, but the most common is to develop very rapid self discharge and loss of capacity.

I have also found the high capacity batteries don't handle high current loads as well. Six of my eneloops drive my WA1160 "2D" Mag very brightly, but even those Energizer (Sanyo) 2200s I have won't drive that moderate load properly. And forget about anything higher for the >2000mAH batteries (while the eneloops can go considerably higher).

Also, high capacity AA cells are over-sized and can be a tight fit in some lights, but I can stuff 8 eneloops into a stock 2D Mag with an 8AA-2D adapter (or 12 into a 3D, etc).

My 2000mAH eneloops are great. They handle every load I have thrown at them without breaking a sweat. They are small and fit well in tight spaces, and I expect to get many years of good service out of them (although that remains to be seen).

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 2000mAH seems to be the "sweet spot" for AA batteries. I'm happy to give up a little run time for batteries that are capable and reliable.


----------

